# First Mod



## mudmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Got my first mod pretty much completed. I added a hitch to the back of my trailer. Just need to add a couple of loops for safety chains and wire up a plug for tail lights and turn signals.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks nice. Congrats!

and BTW, your tags are dead...


----------



## mudmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep, Hitting the DMV in on my list of things to do!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

What will you be pulling behind your trailer?


----------



## mudmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> What will you be pulling behind your trailer?


I will be pulling my quads and occasionally our boat. Not sure how often I will actually triple haul as many times other people are going with us without something in tow, but want to have the option. Most of the time it will simply be used for a utility rack and bicycle rack.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mudmaker said:


> What will you be pulling behind your trailer?


I will be pulling my quads and occasionally our boat. Not sure how often I will actually triple haul as many times other people are going with us without something in tow, but want to have the option. Most of the time it will simply be used for a utility rack and bicycle rack.
[/quote]

Can you get a picture from underneath so we can see the additional structure you installed?


----------



## mudmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> What will you be pulling behind your trailer?


I will be pulling my quads and occasionally our boat. Not sure how often I will actually triple haul as many times other people are going with us without something in tow, but want to have the option. Most of the time it will simply be used for a utility rack and bicycle rack.
[/quote]

Can you get a picture from underneath so we can see the additional structure you installed?
[/quote]

I don't have a picture underneath handy, but this is a pic of the hitch tacked together in my garage. I used two pieces of 3" channel and a 12" hitch tube.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

mudmaker said:


> Got my first mod pretty much completed. I added a hitch to the back of my trailer. Just need to add a couple of loops for safety chains and wire up a plug for tail lights and turn signals.


I'm needing/wanting to do this same mod after we move this summer, but only for a bike rack or for a "stuff" rack.

Side note: Have you considered making your images a little smaller? I noticed there is a nail and a small piece of broken glass on the ground behind your camper, so be careful back there.









Kevin


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My question is, I assume you have already checked with DMV to make sure you can double tow 2 bumper pull trailers??

I do know most staes allow you to tow a small trailer behind a fifth wheel, but I've almost never seen it legal for 2 bumper pulls. Usually there is an overall length limit also.....


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I found a towing table for each state at

http://www.2rvguys.com/towlaws04.html

Triple towing (TT, TV and a third unit behind the TT) is not allowed in many states. Best check yours..


----------



## mudmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

I have checked all the RV related website about CO and they all say it is fine, but not sure they are 100% accurate. Not that it makes it legal, but I see guys doing it during hunting season. I have been told by some that it must be behind a kingpin and not a ball, but this is a commercial carrier rule from my understanding and the state patrol seems to allow RV's an exception.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I couldn't believe the number of FedEx trucks with THREE trailers that I saw in Colorado during my road trip to pick up my new truck!


----------

